# Monoprice Polypropylene 2-way In-Wall Speakers Discussion



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, guys, I just finished up a review of the Monoprice Polypropylene 2-way In-Wall Speakers here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...oprice-polypropylene-2-way-wall-speakers.html


Feel free to discuss in this thread.

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## AL9000 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice write-up, as always :clap:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Well written. I have some in-ceiling speakers from monoprice and they are good speakers (for in wall) If I could have fit in bookshelves I would have but for the application I use them in I am happy with them.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Could you post pictures of the back side of the speaker, including the terminals?


Also there are in wall subwoofers from monoprice. I'd love to see a review on one. 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083705&p_id=4927&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083705&p_id=4928&seq=1&format=2


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Erin,

Nice review. I've always wondered if the Monprice speakers were any good. I've always stuck with 'name brand' speakers, including for in-walls. Will have to try some out for the price.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Erin,
Good review. I did want to point out a few (possible) clerical errors. In the beginning you list the speakers as being $53.13 each (2-9 speakers) then in the final thoughts section you list them as $55 shipped per pair. That is about 1/2 the price mentioned earlier. I would suggest only listing the price once or at leastr change the price in the beginning to a "per pair" price. I checked Monoproce and they list the price as: $54.40 (pair) for one set or the $53.13 (2-9 pairs) and even more savings as you buy more pairs.

Also the link on the HTS home page to get to the actual review is missing. The review seems to be broken up into posts (looks more like a forum posting for each section).

Hate to pick it apart - the content was great but just needs a little polish for HTS's normal quality and a typical reader's expectations.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

smurphy522 said:


> Erin,
> Good review. I did want to point out a few (possible) clerical errors. In the beginning you list the speakers as being $53.13 each (2-9 speakers) then in the final thoughts section you list them as $55 shipped per pair. That is about 1/2 the price mentioned earlier. I would suggest only listing the price once or at leastr change the price in the beginning to a "per pair" price. I checked Monoproce and they list the price as: $54.40 (pair) for one set or the $53.13 (2-9 pairs) and even more savings as you buy more pairs.


That's actually the Monoprice link itself. I didn't title it. I just provided the link to the product and that's how it's provided on their site. I'll give the link a name to remove their words.



smurphy522 said:


> Also the link on the HTS home page to get to the actual review is missing. The review seems to be broken up into posts (looks more like a forum posting for each section).


I'll have to talk to Sonnie about that. I didn't even know he linked it to the front page.

Edit: Looks to be working for me. LMK if it still is broken on your end and I'll pass the info along to Sonnie.




smurphy522 said:


> Hate to pick it apart - the content was great but just needs a little polish for HTS's normal quality and a typical reader's expectations.


I'm not offended.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

8086 said:


> Could you post pictures of the back side of the speaker, including the terminals?


check the review thread. I actually posted a picture of the back of it on the first post. Here it is again, though.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

cavchameleon said:


> Erin,
> 
> Nice review. I've always wondered if the Monprice speakers were any good. I've always stuck with 'name brand' speakers, including for in-walls. Will have to try some out for the price.


Yea. They're not hi-fi by any means but if you want sound at a really budget price, I think they'd be tough to beat. I don't have a lot of personal experience with in-wall speakers so all I can base my assessment on in regards to value is response and distortion vs price. Hopefully as I go I can test some more in-wall speakers. I think that's going to be (if not already) a pretty common application and a lot of people would benefit from the testing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Erin - very well done! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the review Erin, I have seen lots of positive thoughts on these speakers, but usually not from someone who has experience with (for lack of a better term) "good speakers" to use as a baseline. They seem to fall pretty much where I thought they would, as a great budget performer, but not ideal for critical listening. You certainly can't blame them for that at $50/pair.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It's given me motivation to do some more in wall speaker testing.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Erin H said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. It's given me motivation to do some more in wall speaker testing.


This would be very helpful, thanks Erin.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

bump this up...

I installed these in my garage about 6 months ago and so far they're still doing well. I use an old Denon AVR-587 receiver to power them and listen to the various sources (radio, PC, etc) through them when I'm working in the garage. So, if someone is looking for a hidden install setup for garage/patio/etc tunes, I'd have no problem recommending them for that. Still, though, I wouldn't use these as a hi-fidelity in-wall speaker.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Erin H said:


> bump this up...
> 
> I installed these in my garage about 6 months ago and so far they're still doing well. I use an old Denon AVR-587 receiver to power them and listen to the various sources (radio, PC, etc) through them when I'm working in the garage. So, if someone is looking for a hidden install setup for garage/patio/etc tunes, I'd have no problem recommending them for that. Still, though, I wouldn't use these as a hi-fidelity in-wall speaker.


This is a great idea Erin! I usually used old, de-commissioned speakers in the garage, but these would be great for 'background' music and not take up any extra space.


----------

